# 10g Aquarium + Tank Topper for 3 females?



## grrrlcrimson (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon aquarium with a very nice wire "tank topper" that adds on a full floor as well as a small shelf, with two ramps. I had previously kept two small petshop fancy mice in it and they seemed very happy, but they are now deceased and I plan on getting mice from a show-quality breeder in the near future. I'm planning on getting three females, but I know well bred mice can be a LOT larger than small feeder mice from the pet store.

Anyone have an opinion on this set up size? I plan on also bringing them out of their tank to play in a large under-bed storage bin daily for at least 30 mins.

And I don't plan on doing any breeding, they will just be my pets and I want to make sure they're not cramped up in there.

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fine in my opinion.A lot of the larger exhibition mice are not as active as their pet bred cousins .


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Even for my larger show mice, I find that a 10g tank alone is plenty of space for three to five does. They're really not the run-around-like-crazy kind the way petshop mice can be, generally speaking. Adding in the tank topper (if you find they use it), you should have oodles of space.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay your one step closer now to getting them


----------



## grrrlcrimson (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes I ended up getting them several weeks ago! Two chocolates, one light champagne, and one big siamese. Loves them <3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sweet! I hae a chocolate try seem to be good natured she popcorns every time se sees me


----------

